# Management asking for career path + training



## Tjvelcro (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm posting because my manager and CIO wants me to meet with them for a career plan. Basically I'v been working for them for 3 years as a computer technician and now they want to know all their technicians and developers goals and aspirations for the future. Just a bit of history about me first...

I graduated from a 2 yr Computer Systems Technician program at my collage just over 3 years ago and got hired in my current job about a 2 months later. For the first year I was having fun making some money (first real job) and still living at home so I had basically no expenses. I started at 30k a year, with full benefits, which I thought was pretty good. During my second year the job was not as exciting and I was looking to move out of my parents house. After some research I found that for a bachelor apartment is about $600-800/month, plus food and expenses, I just gave up the idea. I decided that I would go back to school and get a university degree in network technology, which I have now started last September and have 3 years to go. During the summer I have no class so I can work full time again.

My manager says that "One must manage their own career path", he will not plan it for me, if I don't tell him anything then he assumes I'm perfectly happy as he has done for 3 years. So basically I want to be as specific as possible during this meeting so their is no confusion about what I want. His suggestions are for me to discuss what I want to learn about in the future and what possible training and certifications I may want and how this can be accomplished. They are not guaranteeing what I ask for but its just to know what all the techs goals are. I know he already sent 2 techs on a zenworks 10 information session for one day, not sure how much it costed them. So I want to get ready for this meeting by doing some research and getting a good idea of what I will cover when I meet him. Anyone ever get to do something similar? Any ideas on good skillsets I should develop for a career in network technology? 

Tjvelcro


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

In networking there are three main areas you could be in. 

Microsoft Networking, certifications like MCSE, MCSA, MCITP: Enterprise Administrator, which is dealing with physical servers, the operating systems, active directory, virtualization possibly, and some network resources.

Physical networking, certifications like CCNA and CCNE, which is dealing with routers, switching, VOIP, cables, and some network resources.

Security, certifications like Security+, SSCP, and CISSP, dealing with of course, system security, network security, e-mail security, and one huge one now is virtualization security or cloud security.

If you like networking, one thing I would recommend, especially if your company is looking into it, is virtualization and virtualization security. Primarily VMware. Then I would recommend going for the MCITP: Enterprise administrator (microsoft cert) and the VCP (VMware certified professional).

Virtualization is a huge market right now, techs that know virtualization are in high demand and so far I have yet to go on an interview where the employer has not asked if I have virtualization experience. Then, the way it is looking atm, a person could really make virtualization security an entire career path.

Main thing you need to do is decide which part of networking you really want to focus on, you could do all three, but personally I think there is way too much to know to be exceptional at all three areas. Though two you could probably manage just fine, but security is pretty much is it's own field right now since there is so much to learn and know.


----------



## Tjvelcro (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed response, I dont have any family of friends in this field so I can't get much advice from people I know! 

I really like the VM and security side of things since as you said its in high demand. Currently at work we have an ESXi server I believe although I never get to play with it. All throughout College and now University we will be using VM workstation to test various operating systems. I have also play around with VMware server 2 at work since its free. I know this is not official training but it does show my interest. I will probably mention this and my security interest to my manager. 

Most of those skill sets seem to need direction and training... no one would trust you let alone hire if all your security experience was self taught at your house. So I would have to ask for small projects like setting up and configuring VMs on the server and move on from there. No sure where to start with security... maybe my manager has some ideas...

As for certs and training, you mentioned MCITP: Enterprise administrator (microsoft cert) and the VCP, do you know offhand how long they are? How much are they? Are they like the A+ where you can take the test whenever you feel ready or MUST you go on courses first? Any certs for security? 

Tjvelcro


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

For the MCITP: Enterprise Administrator

That one is comprised of 5 different certification tests. Which you can take whenever you feel comfortable doing so for about $120 a test I think. More info can be found here and which tests are required for the certification:
http://www.microsoft.com/learning/en/us/certification/mcitp.aspx#tab2

For the VCP:
You are required to attend one course and then you can sit for the exam, course prices vari, but are usually around $3,000 from what I have seen. More info here:
http://mylearn.vmware.com/mgrReg/plan.cfm?plan=12457&ui=www

For Security:
There are quite a few certifications here. First one is the CompTIA Security+, just a generalized security certification, usually enough to get you started in security somewhere. Then there are the other certifications, SSCP and CISSP are a two of them. For the SSCP you have to have over 1 year of experience just to be able to take the exam, for the CISSP, you have to have 5 years of experience. There is also the CEH certification, Certified Ethical Hacker, which is really only for doing penetration testing.

If you are thinking of looking into VMware Security, there are very very few places/schools that can even teach that right now. I'd probably start by contacting VMware and asking them if they know of any training that is available.


----------

